# Please Help, New Dove Owner



## NascarStacey (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got a new BEAUTIFUL pet dove on Saturday, on Sunday morning she laid an egg, on Monday another one. Not knowing, I threw the monday egg away because it had a tiny crack in it, my first mistake. I have left the other egg in her cage but she does not appear to be sitting on it. Today I made her a small box with paper towels in it and put the egg in it and put her in a quiet room. Is there anything I can do to preserve my possible baby??? She just doesn't seem to want to sit on it and it's making me sad. PLEASE HELP. There is so much information I've looked up I'm starting to get confused.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to PT! Congratulation on your new friend. I think you will really enjoy her. As to the egg, there is a good chance that she will not sit the egg. Birds can get really nervous after going through a move from one place to another. You can leave the egg for a couple of days, but after that it may be infertile if it hasn't been kept warm. 

If you want babies, and are properly set up for them, your dove would love a mate.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, and without a mate, she's certainly not going to have any babies, eggs or no. Those first ones might already have been fertilized, but any other ones she might lay would not.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I wonder if the previous owner knows her mate and then you can get it. And Voila: you have a pair. It's sad the mates were separated.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Even if the egg is fertile...and she sat on it and it hatch...it would be very hard on her to raise the squab by herself. She could possibly abandon the egg...or the baby. Both the male and the female share in sitting on the eggs and raising the young. You would probably end up hand feeding it if it did hatch.

Dawn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes it takes two to raise the kids..lol.. that is IF it is fertile from her past home.. you should ask the seller and go get him so they can be together again. 

be sure to have a calcium suppliment for you're hen as she will lay eggs through her life most likely.. they need the calcium to make egg shells and for her muscle to lay them..direct sunlight a few times a week will keep her vitmain d3 up as well which is important for use of the calcium you do offer her.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Breeding*

If she is the only dove you own, then the eggs are obviously infertile. Do not remove the eggs entirely before replacing them with wooden eggs or she will continue laying clutches of eggs which can be terrible for her health and calcium levels.


----------

